# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  IFBB-  ΕΟΣΔ 15ο Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα 2002 (27 Απριλίου - Λάρισα)

## NASSER

Αν και βρέθηκα εκεί και τραβούσα με άλλη κάμερα τον αγώνα, ο φίλος Στράτος Αργυράς μου παρότρυνε να δω αυτό το βιντεακι και να το ανεβάσω στο φόρουμ. 
Αξίζει να το δείτε όλο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Σιγουρα εξιζε Νασερ :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολλοι και καλοί αθλητές, όντως αξίζει να τον παρακολουθησει καποιος.Ευχαριστουμε και ειμαστε ευπρόσδεκτοι και σε αλλα βίντεο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## argyrakis

Θα ήταν καλύτερο αν τραβούσα κανονικά όλο τον αγώνα αλλά τραβούσα το αθλητή που κατέβασα στο φητνες που πείρε την δεύτερη θέση και δεν μου είχε μήνη κασέτα να τραβήξω και τον υπόλοιπο αγώνα και μετά είχε και ένα μεσογειακό και έλαβαν μέρος από τους έλληνες ο Σιοτης ο Τσιορνοβιτης ο Αναγνώστου αλλά δεν τον πήρα καθόλου

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Πολυ ωραιο..Μπραβο ρε Νασσερ..!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το αφιέρωμα του αγώνα που έλειπε από την παρουσίαση

Γενικός Νικητής ο Πασχάλης Τσιορνοβίτης!

----------


## NASSER

Ο Τσιορνοβίτης Πασχάλης ήταν πραγματικά σε άψογη κατάσταση. Ήταν η μέρα του. Ούτε ο ίδιος πίστευε πως θα φτάσει σε αυτή τη φόρμα εκείνη την ημέρα καθώς παράλληλα προς το τέλος της προετοιμασίας του. και δεν θα ξεχάσω πως η χορογραφία του ήταν με το τραγούδι *Never Be The Same Again.*
Ο Αναγνώστου ακόμα πιο εντυπωσιακός από τον διασυλλογικό στη Κατερίνη μια εβδομάδα πριν, ενώ πριν δυο εβδομάδες ήταν και διασυλλογικός στο Βελίδειο στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Γενικά ήταν ένα πανελλήνιο με πολλούς καλούς αθλητές που άφησαν όνομα στο άθλημα και όλα κρίθηκαν στην σωματική κατάσταση εκείνη την ημέρα.  Και αν θα με ρωτούσε κάποιος γιατί δεν τους έβγαινε στη σκηνή η όλη δουλειά, θα έλεγα πως γινόντουσαν λάθη που είχαν κυρίως σχέση με την ξεκούραση και το ταξίδι. Πλέον όλοι προσέχουν ιδιαίτερα αυτό το κομμάτι της όλης διαδικασίας.

----------

